
VNect: Real-Time 3D Human Pose Estimation with a Single RGB Camera - lainon
https://arxiv.org/abs/1705.01583
======
Dimi_D
Excellent work! I think as deep learning gets more mainstream and easier to
use computer graphics are gonna have a huge boost from it and we are going to
see a lot more crazy stuff in conferences like SIGGRAPH.

